# Steam only (no water flow)



## dave g (Dec 5, 2010)

OK: I have removed the shower head of my Classic, taken out the thick plate retained by the two Allen key screws (easier than I'd expected, but as others have said, don't be coy and lever it for all you're worth), cleaned everything to within a millimetre of its life, and put descaler into the machine. And still I can only get steam rather than water. Could forum colleagues make any suggestions please? The machine sounds strong and consistent, and there is the sense that the pump is doing its pumpy thing. What would be the next move. and what might the diagnosis of the problem be?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

The first step would be to turn the machine off and let it cool down

Ensure the steam switch is off

The switch the machine on and press the brew switch to see if you get any water flow

The descaling process should only be undertaken when the machine is cold

If still no water then possibly a scale buildup

If the machine is hot already there could be a thermostat issue


----------



## dave g (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Glenn; I appreciate the advice. I will turn off and attempt to descale once completely cold. The thermostat issue sounds ominous...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just re-read my post.

For clarification;

If the machine is hot (and has been on for 30 mins or so) and you do not get any water when the steam switch is off but the brew switch is depressed then the thermostat may be causing a problem

They are relatively cheap and easy to replace


----------



## dave g (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Glenn, more helpful advice. So, I've now downloaded the exploded schematic for the Classic, and believe that even I might be able to remove the thermostat and replace it (are Happy Donkey a/the preferred source?) So, naturally, my anxiety now is that there May Be Other Things Wrong; the descaling unfortunately appears to have achieved nothing. Should I think in terms of also replacing the pump at the same time? The machine was bought used, at a very keen price but in fine cosmetic fettle; it joins a 1970s pump action, non-electric Mini Gaggia in burgundy, a black Caffe, and another that says 'Espresso Pure' on the front...so I don't mind spending some money on getting a great machine back to full operability. It's really just a matter of judgement...


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you can be more specific about the problem i will be able to diagnose the problem

regards

mark


----------



## dave g (Dec 5, 2010)

Mark: thank you very much for your response. Here's as accurate a description of the problem as I can manage. Once the machine is heated up and I attempt to draw down the water, the pump sounds as if it is working and steam is available through the wand - but no water comes out of the shower head. I have removed the strainer type element to the shower head, removed the deep metal plates inside, descaled and cleaned everything (carefully but firmly) with 0000 wire wool etc., and then reassembled. So it's now a lot cleaner than my other machines, but still no water. When you switch on the right hand coffee switch, the pump starts at the usual higher volume, then after a while quietens down, and afterwards simply hums; no water. The steam looks healthy enough - although compared with my Gaggia Espresso Pure or the one that just says Coffee Gaggia on the front (all metal bodied, like a Classic) there is more water than there should be when the steam wand is opened. I hadn't noticed this before, but in a side by side comparison, there's considerably more water. My dilemma is: I believe that Glenn suggests there could be a problem with the coffee thermostat (there are two thermostats in the Classic as I understand), and I'm happy to replace this. This diagnosis sounds logical. However, should I also go for a pump replacement? Or is there another mystery to sole? Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## SPKUK (Sep 8, 2010)

I have had the same problem, once machine got hot water supply to coffe brew head was cut and diverted back into water tank. Just orderd a new Coffee temp switch from http://www.dutchwest.co.uk. old switch unscrewed very easaly. Hope thats the problem


----------

